
How Amazon innovates in ways that Google and Apple can't - Osiris30
http://www.vox.com/new-money/2016/12/28/13889840/amazon-innovation-google-apple
======
CardenB
TL;DR: Amazon allows for flexibility in projects by not encouraging employees
to take advantage of preexisting tools. Instead preferring they risk
reinventing the wheel with the idea that you use the tools that make the most
sense for what you're trying to accomplish.

This seems a little bit exaggerated. For example, I'm sure all these teams use
AWS with no exceptions.

~~~
epmaybe
Yes, but AWS is pretty flexible in and of itself, no?

